# What Thickness Drywall To Install Over Acoustic Ceiling?



## dsq (Feb 7, 2009)

i WANT TO COVER UP A ceiling with acoustic asbestos stucco with drywall.Can i get away with 3/8 thick or will it look wavy?
Im thinking maybe the drywall will flex maybe too much over the unstable acoustic stucco...Thanks


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

1/4" would work. Use drywall glue if you are concerned with any sagging. Be sure to use longer screws and to hit the joists.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

1/4"? 3/8"? 

...for a ceiling?

http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/ceiling-drywall-thickness-34006/

DM


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> 1/4"? 3/8"?
> 
> ...for a ceiling?
> 
> ...


He already has a ceiling, this is only an overlay?


----------



## dsq (Feb 7, 2009)

yes there already is a drywall ceiling but it has that popcorn/acoustic stucco asbestos junk on it...so instead of disturbing and removing that dangerous stuff i just want to cover over it with new drywall.Its only 160 sq ft.Will 1 5/8 in screws do the trick?Do they make 2 inch screws?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes they do and 2" is the minimum you want to use. but check what depth you do need and do not use screws too long either or they might penetrate plumbing or electrical lines. 2" or 2 1/2" should be fine.


----------



## dsq (Feb 7, 2009)

for the ceiling is it necessary to stagger the drywall sheets to break up the seams?

if the ceiling is 12 ft exactly should i use a 12ft sheet drywall instead of 8+4ft...are there any problems with installing large sheets on the ceiling aside from flex and weight?

btw,thanks for the replies so far....


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

es use the 12' pieces. But rent a drywall lift or you will be killing yourself working on it.


----------



## dsq (Feb 7, 2009)

i was planning on having another person help me.Does it take 3 people to lift and place 12 ft sheets?I dont know about drywall lifts.Can i do ceilings myself with just the lift?I was planning on hiring 1 person to help me without any lift device.
Again there is only 12x15ft area of ceiling to do.So i dont know if it would be cheaper and easier to just hire a person.I also dont have a pickup truck to haul big equipmnet just a 4runner.

I havent done ceilings before but worked one summer on installing metal studs/framing and drywalling walls for a commercial office.


----------



## dsq (Feb 7, 2009)

I HAVE PICS AT THE LINK BELOW OF THE POPCORN CEILING I WILL COVER WITH NEW DRYWALL AND ALSO SOME PLUMBING THAT WAS DONE THAT I DONT THINK LOOKS GREAT.

http://dunk222.angelfire.com/drywall/index.album/dog_bite_007?i=8


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

are you positive it's asbestos? if not, go to ace hardware and buy--->Pro-Lab Professional Asbestos Test Kit (As 108). Price: $10.99
if it's not asbestos, tear it down and replace it. if it is, me, i'd get pros in to remove it correctly! once gone, there are many options for ceilings.

DM


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

looks like a normal popcorn spray on texture to me, not asbestos. But sheeting over it is less work. With a lift it is a one man job. They break down and fit in a car. Without one two people and a couple of deadman will work. The lift just makes it real easy. Measure carefully, marking each joist on each end along the ceiling on the walls to know where the joists are when you screw the new sheets up. For a small job it may not be worth the $45 rental cost of the lift.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i agree with Mr. Mariani!
if you know the age of the popcorn, that might help determine.
however, a 12 pack, a pizza, and a couple friends will make short work of the covering!
lots cheaper than renting a lift!

DM


----------

